# Cut my parents out of my life!!!



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm having a very hard time. I have cut my paretns out of my life because during my seperation with my husbadn I relized they were toxic. Now I'm feeling much much guilt and feelings of loss for my husbadn, family life and for me having any parents at all.

Heres my reasons for cutting them out:

I relized that my parents were controlling me and not supporting me the way I needed in the normal family fashion of family support and emotioanl support. They would continully bash my husband and started this from the start of our relationship 11 years ago. Of course at the start of our relationship I was not listening to them, but then over the years thier words were damamging my thoughts. Yes my husband does have his flaws, but he has been the sole provider to 3 children with autism.

My paretns blame my husband for the kids having autism and told me for years they didn't know why I put up with him. That I was doing a great deal of damage to my kids by not divorcing. My paretns were convinced my children did not have autism and they were just fine. It was my husband who was causing the kids these problems. 

I tried to talk to my parents for emotioanl support for the kids. My mom just always said that I seemed to have a really hard time raising my ids nad that it was not this hard for her. ( I had a horrible childhood by the way with abuse and emotional deglect that my parents will deny) My dad would always tell me about my kids autism "I beg to differ!" He talks at you and not too you. My dad is the authority figure to everyone. 

My dad huge controling issues of me didn't come out until I decided to get a divorce(I think I made a wrong choice now). Then my dad started taking over. He started calling me at 7am telling me not to have contact with my H and not to text him or anything. I didn't need to do anything to hurt the divorce. He even started coming into my home through my garage(he knows the code) when I didn't say he could come in. He bullyied me while he said he loved me more than I can ever imagine. That hes my biggest supporter and will always be on my side.

I tried to set my dad striaght. I said I am a 32 year old woman and I can decide my own decisions. After that he continued to treat me like I was stupid even more. He started text harrassing me if I did not text him back right away. the abuse and controlling behaviors I endured as a kid came right back. With him it was "Front and Center!!" This statement was whether I was in trouble or he wanted a hug when I was a kid. He sort of does the same thing with my kids.

During my seperation I noticed a sign missing that was on my garage and it had my last name on it. A couple months after it went missing I found it hidden in the garage. One day I asked my mom through text where the sign on my garage was. I had not told her I found it. She text that it was in the garage. 

The day it went missing all the lights were on in the house and I never leave them on when I'm gone. I had gone to pick up my daughter from preschool. In that tiem that I was gone (10 min) they had broken in and done all this to make me think my husband did all this.


----------

